# Pepperjack



## homekegger1 (30/11/07)

Stopped by the local (20min drive) Dan Murphy's today and discovered that "Saltram" Winery had released a beer called "Pepperjack" I am fully aware that Saltram is owned by the fosters group, however had not heard of this beer before. I called a friend and he told me he already knew of it. Just trying it now. It is rather amber/reddish in color. It is rather hoppy, and very drinkable IMHO. It states on the bottle That it is "created... with Pepperjacks very own Barrosa Valley Shiraz." and "Better suited to you fridge than the cellar"

Anyone else tried this? If so what do you think?

Cheers

HK

Edit: Thanks Adamt... I did a search and must have missed it. Oops. Mods: Feel free to close or delete this thread.


----------



## Adamt (30/11/07)

Link.


----------

